# Speedfan: Warning: Power On Hours Count is below the average limits (96-100).



## mtosev (Jan 18, 2009)

Your hard disk is a ST9160821AS with firmware 3.CDE.
The average temperature for this hard disk is 42C (MIN=31C MAX=55C) and yours is 38C.
Your hard disk's S.M.A.R.T. attributes are now being analyzed and a full report about the reliability, health and status of your hard disk is generated:
Your hard disk is not below any attribute threshold. This is good.
Your hard disk was never below any attribute threshold. This is good.
Your hard disk is now being compared to real data used to define normal values for your specific hard disk model. This way, the analysis can automatically use proper operating ranges. The images give you an idea of how each attribute is within such range. Current and raw values are shown for easier reference for experienced users. There are 2300 hard disk models in the current archive. 

   Attribute   Current   Raw   Overall 
  Raw Read Error Rate  101  3349487  Good 
  Spin Up Time  99  0  Very good 
  Start/Stop Count  100  95  Very good 
  Reallocated Sector Count  100  0  Very good 
  Seek Error Rate  86  432205305  Very good 
  Power On Hours Count  93  6441  Watch 
Warning: Power On Hours Count is below the average limits (96-100). 
  Spin Retry Count  100  0  Very good 
  Power Cycle Count  100  77  Very good 
  Unknown attribute 187  100  0  Very good 
  High Fly Writes  98  2  Very good 
  Airflow Temperature  62  706805798  Good 
  Power Off Retract Count  100  33  Very good 
  Load Cycle Count  90  21343  Very good 
  Hardware ECC Recovered  70  16697312  Good 
  Current Pending Sector  100  0  Very good 
  Offline Uncorrectable Sector Count  100  0  Very good 
  Ultra DMA CRC Error Rate  200  0  Very good 
  Write Error Rate  100  0  Very good 
  TA Increase Count  100  0  Very good 


NOTE: not all warnings are reflected on fitness and performance overall values as relevancy is based upon the settings from the hard disk manufacturer who is the best entity deputed to define such relationships. 

*NOTE : your hard disk Power On Hours Count attribute current value (93) is below the normal range (96 - 100) reported for your specific hard disk model. Basically your hard disk was powered on for more than the maximum time the average user did. This means that either all of the reports collected are from hard disks that were not powered on for too long (this is realistic for recent models) or that your hard disk is becoming old. Usually this is not considered as a pre-failure advisory, but you should check whether you want to replace the hardware or keep an eye on its performances over time.* 


The overall fitness for this drive is 98%.
The overall performance for this drive is 98%.

----
Should I worry about this or no?


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 18, 2009)

No, same thing on my drives.  Usually bounces around 98 to 100, mostly 98 or 99.
Don't read to much into those stats.

If failure is coming or imminent, you will know. Good to very good ratings are the norm.

Try this software, it is freehttp://www.ntfs.com/disk-monitor.htm and a lot of infohttp://www.ntfs.com/disk-monitor-smart-attributes.htm


----------



## mtosev (Jan 18, 2009)

nice app.

I don't see TEC predictions anywhere or it only pops up when there is a TEC warning.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 18, 2009)

Passmark even states this at their website for their software "TEC predictions about future failure dates should be taken as a guide only and should not be considered accurate"
http://www.passmark.com/products/diskcheckup.htm#disclaimer

Like I said, I really don't trust the predictions to much, as most failures, happen and are catostrphic or blips and are recoverable. Really hard to predict some failure, MTBF times are an average only. One may go for years and one may arrive DOA.


----------



## francis511 (Jan 18, 2009)

Is it a disk that`s been in a server or something. I got the same warning for an hdd in my download box.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 18, 2009)

If you want the TEC predictions you can use Passmark Diskcheckup it is free for personal use.
http://www.passmark.com/products/diskcheckup.htm


----------



## mtosev (Jan 18, 2009)

95Viper said:


> If you want the TEC predictions you can use Passmark Diskcheckup it is free for personal use.
> http://www.passmark.com/products/diskcheckup.htm



already have it.


----------



## mtosev (Jan 18, 2009)

francis511 said:


> Is it a disk that`s been in a server or something. I got the same warning for an hdd in my download box.



It's in my notebook. always on- 24/7


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 18, 2009)

￼  Count of hours in power-on state. The raw value of this attribute shows total count of hours (or minutes, or seconds, depending on manufacturer) in power-on state. A decrease of this attribute value to the critical level (threshold) indicates a decrease of the MTBF (Mean Time Between Failure). However, in reality, even if the MTBF value falls to zero, it does not mean the MTBF resource is completely exhausted and the drive will not function normally.

Explanation from Active@Hard Disk Monitor.


----------



## Homeless (Jan 18, 2009)

Speedfan reports one of my very old drives at 50 and it works just fine.  The drive literally has over 8 years of powered on time


----------

